# Slovak: I miss you, I love you...



## Rafalski89

Could you translate form English to Sovak. 

I love you.
I miss you.
What did you do last weekend?
sweetheart

​


----------



## Jana337

I am not a native but my confidence level is high. 

Lúbim Ťa.
Chýbaš mi.
Čo si robil (man)/robila minulý víkend?
Miláčik.


----------



## Rafalski89

Jana337 miláčik                                       môj,                                       ďakujem


----------



## mateo19

Also, "*Milujem ťa*" means "I love you" and it actually appears much more frequently than "*Lúbim ťa*" (98.000 hits to 5.000 hits on Google), although this latter is completely correct.  There's a famous Slovak movie called "Ja milujem, Ty miluješ", "I love, You love".

Maybe a Slovak could tell us the difference between these two love verbs?


----------



## kralik

Im Czech, but I can say that there's no difference.



mateo19 said:


> 98.000 hits to 5.000 hits on Google


 
That probably was not very precise... Check your spelling, my result was aprox. 1:1


----------



## idio-mad

There are infact a lot of differences between these two ways of saying I love you.

Lubim t'a means I love you but it's more of a casual saying

Milujem t'a means I love you more than anything. ( a really strong feeling of love towards the other person is felt)


----------



## Tronn

Hi,

idio-mad is right.

Ľúbim ťa is really a casual way of saying "I love you" (probably because it is used quite frequently).

The phrase "Milujem ťa" is a more passionate way of saying the previous.


----------



## boriszcat

To further emphasize the point, I have several female friends who say to me, "Ľúbim ťa" and I was stunned at first, but I quickly realized, that all my friends are not actually in love with me. So it can be used between close friends, whereas only girls I was dating ever said to me "Milujem ťa." Friends might also say a "cute" version which is "Ľúbkam ťa."


----------



## vianie

boriszcat said:


> To further emphasize the point, I have several female friends who say to me, "Ľúbim ťa" and I was stunned at first, but I quickly realized, that all my friends are not actually in love with me. So it can be used between close friends, whereas only girls I was dating ever said to me "Milujem ťa." Friends might also say a "cute" version which is "Ľúbkam ťa."



Right You are boriszcat. And to a nicety it would look "Ľubkám ťa".


----------



## boriszcat

Thank you vianie... I realize I've never seen lubkat in writing - I've only heard it, and sometimes I don't hear which vowels are long. Now that I've seen it, I will remember.


----------



## nickandmikec

How would two sons say, 

We love you, Mom

or

We love and miss you, Mom

Our mother just died who was 95, yesterday, April 30th, 2010.  We wish to place on her stone the words above.  She used to say to us I love you and it sounded like: yet te lubim, or something like that.

What would be appropriate for two sons saying, "We love and miss you, Mom" ?

Nicholas and Michael


----------



## nickandmikec

How would two sons say, 

We love you, Mom

or

We love and miss you, Mom

Our mothem whose parents were from Vienna and Prague, I think her language is *slovenský jazyk , *just died who was 95, yesterday, April 30th, 2010. We wish to place on her stone the words above. She used to say to us I love you and it sounded like: yet te lubim, or something like that.

What would be appropriate for two sons saying, "We love and miss you, Mom" ?

Nicholas and Michael


----------



## Azori

Ľúbime ťa a chýbaš nám, mama. = We love and miss you, Mom.

or

Ľúbime ťa, mama. = We love you, Mom.


----------



## nickandmikec

Thank you, Lior, so very much.  Mama thanks you, too.  Our grandfather was from Prague; our grandmother from Vienna.

Nick and Mike Campbell


----------



## ThessMousie

Hi there,
As a native speaker of Slovak I can tell, at least based on my personal experience, that ''*Milujem ťa" *is definitely a much stronger expression. I would say that some of us find it so strong and difficult to say that we don't say it more times than you could count on the fingers of one hand. On the contrary "*Lúbim ťa"* is softer and more gentle expression. I personally use it only for those I truly love (my close family, partner, best friends) but not for expressing regular friends' liking. Therefore, for good friends and distant relatives I use "*Mám ťa rád/a". *​


----------

